

Code or it didn't happen - zuzuleinen
http://www.andreiboar.com/blog/code-or-it-didnt-happen/

======
lutusp
The linked article's author thinks he should be coding instead of writing.
Based on the number of misspelled words and mangled sentences in the article,
he may also need to increase his awareness of the small details that are
critical to making a programmer first-rate.

